
James Hogue pleads guilty after camouflaged shack discovered - BrailleHunting
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/02/09/palo-alto-high-school-con-man-james-hogue-his-bizarre-tale-continues/
======
BrailleHunting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Hogue](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Hogue)

